

The new era of initiative and Cloud Computing - wattersjames
http://wattersjames.posterous.com/what-seth-godin-knows-about-cloud-computing
A recent take on the ceding of economic control to more and more actors within the economy as enabled by cloud computing.
======
shanley
locating cloud computing in a broader cultural/historical inflection point at
which the cost of conservative stewardship negates the security that usually
accompanies it.

